# الأقسام التقنية > أخبار التكنولوجيا وجديد الحاسوب >  شرح خدمة البريد الجديدة google wave

## MiSteR LoNeLy

خدمة جديدة تطرحها غوغل كعادتها بذكاء مفرط لتسهل حياة البشر على الانترنت، إذاً ما هي هذه الخدمة وما الجديد فيها؟

 أردت الكتابة عن هذا الموضوع منذ فترة طويلة، لكنني فضلت الانتظار حتى تصلني دعوة لمعاينة غوغل ويف من الداخل ومن ثم الكتابة عن هذه الخدمة.
وجدت نفسي أما خيارين بعد معاينتها فإما أن أكتب عن تجربتي الخاصة، وإما أن أجد مقالاً معيناً يشرح الخدمة ومن ثم القيام بترجمته.
ولحسن الحظ وجدت ملف فيديو على موقع يوتيوب يشرح ما هي الخدمة خلال دقيقتين وبشكل رائع جداً، لذا رأيت أن أقوم بترجمة نقاطه الهامة وأترككم لمتابعته.
  الترجمة مقسمة إلى أقسام حسب عدد الثواني:
*1-34:* 
- ما هي كل هذه الضجة حول Google Wave؟
إذا كنت ممن يستخدمون الإيميل في الخمسة عشرة عاماً الماضية فأنت قد عرفت تماماً أن البريد الالكتروني لا يفي بالغرض أحياناً، خذ على سبيل المثال الحالة التالية:
إذا كنت تريد إرسال بريد الكتروني لمبرمج ويب تسأله: هل يمكنك صناعة موقع لي يعمل A و B و C من الوظائف، سيرد عليك المبرمج نعم يمكنني ذلك. وفي نفس الوقت تريد لمديرك في العمل الإطلاع على مجريات النقاش، ومن ثم إرسال قائمة بالمشاكل التي تم العثور عليها في الموقع المبرمج، وتتلقى الرد لا مشكلة يمكنني إصلاح ذلك … إليك بكلمة السر الخاصة للإطلاع على ما يجري وهذا ملف مرفق.
*35-60:*
افترض أنك تريد إرسال هذا الإيميل بشكل كامل لمصور الفيديو ليتم إدراج مقاطع فيديو، سيصله بريد الكتروني كبير الحجم وغامض ومليء بالنصوص التي تفرضها شبكات البريد الالكتروني من النصوص … الخ. وبعد هذا يقوم أحد الأشخاص في هذه السلسلة باستخدام الأمر “رد” عوضاً عن الأمر “رد على الجميع” فيصبح لديك نسختين من نفس البريد الذي يتحدث عن ذات الموضوع. وسترتبك في محاولتك لمتابعة النسختين وربط الأمور ببعضها، ولن يعرف جميع من في السلسلة ما يجري بشكل دقيق.
وهكذا يتحول هذا الإيميل لوحش ضخم وألم للرأس.
*إذاً .. ما العمل !!*
هل تعلم أن البريد الالكتروني تم اختراعه قبل 40 عاماً، في نفس الوقت الذي اخترع فيه بركان اللافا.
*61-90:*
لذا جلس المبرمجون في غوغل ودرسوا جميع الميزات الهامة في شبكات الاتصالات الاجتماعية وغيرها، ثم طرحوا السؤال:
*كيف سيكون شكل البريد الالكتروني لو تم اختراعه اليوم؟؟*
عوضاً عن أن يتم إرسال وإعادة البريد الالكتروني، فإن غوغل ويف هي خدمة تستضيفها غوغل لتبقي الجميع على اتصال بنفس الرسالة ذاتها دون أن يخرج نها نسخة ثانية!!
فمثلاً: يمكنك أن تكتب الميزات A و B و C وتقوم بإرسال دعوة للمبرمج ومن ثم لمديرك في العمل، حيث يمكن أن يقوموا بالرد على ما كتبت وعندها يمكن مشاهدة جميع الردود في لحظة كتابتها، كما يمكن للجميع إدراج ملفات خارجية على شكل مرفقات.
*90-120:*
ثم يمكن بعد كل هذه النقاشات إرسال دعوة لمصور الفيديو ليقوم بإعادة الإطلاع على كل ما جرى في المحادثة عن طريق أداة إعادة التشغيل playback حيث يمكنه الاختيار بالتوقف عند أي مرحلة يرغب بها ليطلع بشكل دقيقعلى كل ما جرى.
ولن تكون تلك المحادثة وحشاً أبداً.
وهذا فقط ما معدله 3.5% مما يستطيع غوغل ويف القيام به.
 هذا شرح مختصر لشيء معين يستطيع غوغل ويف القيام به.  




منقول للفائدة ولعيونكم يا حلوين

----------


## معاذ ملحم

شكرا إلك يا محمد 

انا بعرف بالقصه هاي من زمان ... بس ان شاء الله انه الشعب يستخدم الخدمة بأمور جيدة و مفيده ... قووول ان شاء الله

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

شكرا على المرور يا حلووووووووووووو 

والرد كمان يا معلم  :SnipeR (36):

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

شكرا الك  :Bl (33):

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

شكرا لك على المرور والرد

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]مشكور علي الشرح .. والله انا جاتلي دعوه من حوالي اسبوع .. دخلت عليه بس مفهمتش حاجه خرجت علي طول  :SnipeR (102):  .. انا كدا هحاول استخدمه 

مشكوررر مره تانيه 
[/align]

----------


## شذى البنفسج

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------

